# State of the arts????



## fatninja (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey guys, I 'm going to be a PITA again, I'm noticing people putting new post up here are few and far between, is this becoming an obscure art??


----------



## oaktree (Mar 21, 2017)

What's a pita?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 21, 2017)

fatninja said:


> Hey guys, I 'm going to be a PITA again, I'm noticing people putting new post up here are few and far between, is this becoming an obscure art??


I don't think it's exactly obscure. There are plenty of people out there still practicing the X-kan arts. We just don't have so many of them currently active on this forum at the moment. Chris Parker trains/teaches in one of the X-kan spin-off groups, but he mostly comments on other people's threads rather than starting his own. Brian VanCise still does some training in the Bujinkan, but I believe it's mostly as a supplement, with his main focus being on his own IRT system. There are a few folks like myself who used to train before moving on to different arts. I think most of our members who primarily practice in one of the x-kans have not been active for a while. Not sure exactly why that is.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 21, 2017)

oaktree said:


> What's a pita?


Pita is a kind of pocket bread you can make sandwiches with.

PITA, on the other hand, stands for "Pain In the ***".


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 21, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Pita is a kind of pocket bread you can make sandwiches with.
> 
> PITA, on the other hand, stands for "Pain In the ***".


Oh well there's plenty of those around here lol


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 21, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Oh well there's plenty of those around here lol



A lot of pita around here?  Where's my loaf?  You guys holding out on me? I'm Armenian, that's pretty much the only bread we eat.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 21, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> A lot of pita around here?  Where's my loaf?  You guys holding out on me? I'm Armenian, that's pretty much the only bread we eat.


Yeah I meant the second part of Tony's post lol


----------



## RSD (Mar 28, 2017)

fatninja said:


> Hey guys, I 'm going to be a PITA again, I'm noticing people putting new post up here are few and far between, is this becoming an obscure art??



I have only been studying in the Bujinkan for just under 2 years, so I do not really post as I do not have much to contribute.  I don't think it is as common to find practitioners as other arts (at least in my observations), so I would not expect to see a lot of posts.


----------



## EWBell (Apr 22, 2017)

Been a long time since I've posted on any message board.  I think other forms of social media have changed the way people interact and discuss things.


----------



## BujinBos (Apr 24, 2017)

It seems the discussion boards/forums/etc have been in decline. Folks nowadays seem to like blogs and Facebook groups from what I have been seeing. I still like the forums, but I guess Im getting old,


----------



## everflow (Sep 5, 2017)

i appreciate the forum i dont like whole social media thing for certain martial arts unless they are announce competitive or to announce seminars  that said is there a way to get ahold of certain members here is there a pm system?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 5, 2017)

everflow said:


> i appreciate the forum i dont like whole social media thing for certain martial arts unless they are announce competitive or to announce seminars  that said is there a way to get ahold of certain members here is there a pm system?


Click on the user's name, then click "Start a conversation"


----------



## everflow (Sep 6, 2017)

thank you kind sir!


----------

